# What is your favourite starter fruit?



## MayorSammy! (Oct 10, 2015)

I love Apples & Peaches.

Perfect Apples and Peach looks too pretty! *__*


----------



## cornimer (Oct 10, 2015)

I like peaches the best.  c:


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 10, 2015)

I love the look of perfect apples! They're all shiny and have golden flecks in them...peaches come in second, though.


----------



## MayorSammy! (Oct 11, 2015)

VanessaMay18 said:


> I like peaches the best.  c:



I have peaches, they are pretty lovely!


----------



## aericell (Oct 12, 2015)

Apples, which (thankfully) I have as mine


----------



## oranje (Oct 13, 2015)

Oranges because they're my favorite color. :3


----------



## Chris01 (Oct 14, 2015)

Cherries for me


----------



## Llust (Oct 14, 2015)

peaches and cherries


----------



## Daylights (Oct 15, 2015)

Peaches 100% completely.


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 16, 2015)

Peaches. Apples are nice too though..


----------



## acnladdict (Oct 16, 2015)

Apples. It looks so pretty, and its practically see through too


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 16, 2015)

I love cherries, apples and peaches pretty equally. I didn't care what I got, but I was hoping it wouldn't be pears. I got cherries.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 16, 2015)

Apples and peaches.  I used to hate how cherries are in my main town, but they've grown on me.


----------



## TofuIdol (Oct 16, 2015)

Peaches!!


----------



## axo (Oct 16, 2015)

i like the golden look of peaches


----------



## KantoKraze (Oct 16, 2015)

pears are rlly cute. they've always been my starting fruit, so I've grown accustomed to them! ^^


----------



## Meloetta Star (Oct 17, 2015)

Apples were my first ever starting fruit.
Seeing apples in towns always gives me a 'home' like feeling now.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 17, 2015)

My favourites are peaches and apples. Perfect peaches are GOLDEN (which is really appropriate because of how much they can be worth) and perfect apples look so pretty.

But IRL I like peaches, but not apples.


----------



## Toadette (Oct 17, 2015)

MayorSammy! said:


> I love Apples & Peaches.
> 
> Perfect Apples and Peach looks too pretty! *__*



100% agreed!!


----------



## Moose716 (Oct 17, 2015)

Peaches. I started with them and they look grea especially in winter. The perfect peaches are also cool. There like gold fruit


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 17, 2015)

i love cherries XD
apples and pears are good too


----------



## rkfurg14 (Oct 18, 2015)

Apples for sure, then oranges


----------



## Cirice (Oct 18, 2015)

I love apple and I wish they were my starter fruit, because perfect apples are amazing ! 
If I ever restart my town, I'll try to get that.


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 21, 2015)

Apples and peaches. My starter fruit has always been apples.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 23, 2015)

Pear man here.  

dunno why so many rag on the perfect pears- i think the look awesome, like golden bosc pears...


----------



## Coach (Oct 23, 2015)

My favourite's to have myself would probably be Oranges, but Apples and Cherries are close! I usually end up starting with Apples, though.


----------



## mayortash (Oct 23, 2015)

Cherries. They were my starter fruit in WW when I first started to play AC.


----------



## Kerrilea (Oct 23, 2015)

Apples.... they're just classic!
I have pears   lol


----------



## Que (Oct 23, 2015)

I'd love to have Apples because my first town in WW was apples, but my town fruit is cherries. Considering buying a second game though - definitely getting apples this time! >O<


----------



## Romaki (Oct 28, 2015)

Peaches or Apples ^___^


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

I like oranges the best!


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 10, 2018)

I’ve only ever had peaches, so I’m a bit biased... but nonetheless, apples are in second place for me, and then pears. I couldn’t care less about oranges.


----------

